# Favorite state to hunt in



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Another random poll. They only allow you to put 10 poll options so I only put the surrounding states of Utah. When considering your favorite state to hunt in, do just that. I'm not talking about How easy it is to draw a tag in that state, or how well they clarify season dates and rules in their proclamation, just how much you enjoy the scenery, good experiences you've had there and the general feel of hunting that state.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Hunt what? Depends on what critter I'm chasing. 
Pheasants? South Dakota or Nebraska
Mule deer? Montana. 
Elk? Utah.
Zebra? 
Grizzly Bear? 
Caribou? 
Just depends on what critter I'm chasing.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Montana. Plenty of everything, lots of room to roam, and not many people.

Now if you want to get critter specific, that's a whole new list...


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Idaho offers it all OVER THE COUNTER baby. Oh ya, discounted youth tags are another plus.....and the fishing is great too.------SS


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> Hunt what? Depends on what critter I'm chasing.
> Pheasants? South Dakota or Nebraska
> Mule deer? Montana.
> Elk? Utah.
> ...


I agree. Depends.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Montana. Plenty of everything, lots of room to roam, and not many people.
> 
> Now if you want to get critter specific, that's a whole new list...


Golly Bob Howdy! Am I in 100% agreement with Tex? Dang shootin'! If I had to choose just ONE state, it would be Montana. For exactly what Tex said.


----------



## N8ON (Oct 7, 2010)

I like Utah because it is home, but there are way too many people for the amount of animals being chased.
Only hunted Montana once for Bears with an OTC tag, but it was pretty sweet. We hunted for five days, and the only time we saw another hunter was when we went to the local taxidermist.
Hunted Wyoming a few times, and game was plentiful but so were the people. Next up for me to try is probably Colorado.


----------



## Paladin (Jun 29, 2013)

Montana was the state in which I was most successful. I was stationed in Great Falls for 4 years. While I agree, there is lots of elbow-room in Montana, it should be pointed out that very little is public east of the "Slope", comparatively speaking. The eastern side of the Rockies in Montana is nearly all private-land.

I was stationed in Alaska for 3 years and had great luck with fishing, but hunting isn't what most would expect. There are very few roads in Alaska, so you do manage to run into other hunters periodically, if you are hunting off the roads. I had a jet river boat and that was really the only way I could get away from the bulk of the hunters. Head up a river. So, I spent some time on the Big Su and Yentna rivers. Other than boat, if you want elbow room you'll have to fly-in. 

Unfortunately, I didn't harvest anything in Alaska other than salmon, trout and halibut. I got stationed there too late to hunt my first fall there, the 2nd year I spent deployed to Iraq and my last year there I only had a week and a half to really get out and hunt. Talk about an exercise in frustration! Try being an "Alaskan" and not get to get out and hunt!


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

Paladin said:


> I was stationed in Alaska for 3 years and had great luck with fishing, but hunting isn't what most would expect. There are very few roads in Alaska, so you do manage to run into other hunters periodically, if you are hunting off the roads. I had a jet river boat and that was really the only way I could get away from the bulk of the hunters. Head up a river. So, I spent some time on the Big Su and Yentna rivers. Other than boat, if you want elbow room you'll have to fly-in.
> 
> Unfortunately, I didn't harvest anything in Alaska other than salmon, trout and halibut. I got stationed there too late to hunt my first fall there, the 2nd year I spent deployed to Iraq and my last year there I only had a week and a half to really get out and hunt. Talk about an exercise in frustration! Try being an "Alaskan" and not get to get out and hunt!


Ha, alaska weren't even an option on the poll.

While access is an issue, there are some controlled use areas and stuff that I am slowly figuring out. One of the coolest things was heading into an area last september with 5 species big game harvest tickets all with the same season in the same general area. And we were within 1 1/2 miles of the car.


----------



## Paladin (Jun 29, 2013)

scott_rn said:


> Ha, alaska weren't even an option on the poll.
> 
> While access is an issue, there are some controlled use areas and stuff that I am slowly figuring out. One of the coolest things was heading into an area last september with 5 species big game harvest tickets all with the same season in the same general area. And we were within 1 1/2 miles of the car.


Yeah, I was stationed at Elmendorf AFB (Anchorage). I loved the Mat-Su and Kenai, and would have stayed in Alaska forever, but unfortunately, I got orders and forced to return to the lower 48. The best area I found around your neck of the woods that was accessible by road was Petersville. We saw quite a few bears and several moose in just a few days time camped out there. And we were able to cover a good bit of ground via ATVs there.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I voted "other" so I could see the poll results. :smile:


----------



## Califbowmen (Jul 1, 2008)

I have been to most of the western states and hunted in 3 others, not including Utah. By far, if I had a tag while in Utah, I could harvest deer, elk, bear, grouse, turkey, antelope and bunnies on the same trip. Thats why I love to hunt in UTAH!!!!!


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I voted Utah because the high price of fuel and non-resident tags isn't very congruent with my meager funds. I guess I will have to settle for living vicariously through my wife's grandpa who has killed near every game animal on nearly every continent imaginable.


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

North Dakota, because bird hunting is my real passion. If you love Roosters, Sharptails and Mallards like I do there's no other place. Also I love driving around the back roads of North Dakota scouting for the next shoot, you see all kinds of cool $h!t and cool country.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> I voted "other" so I could see the poll results. :smile:


And in doing so, you got Top of the Page! Well Played Goob. Well played.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> And in doing so, you got Top of the Page! Well Played Goob. Well played.


:mrgreen:


----------

